# stuck reflector



## Wildcat (Aug 16, 2009)

i unscrewed the reflector on my light cuz it was not focused properly from factory. as i was screwing reflector back in it seized up and now will NOT move. I have tried pipe wrenches, strap wrenches, freezing it, oiling it. sucker is STUCK!

any ideas how to get this thing out? i thought about just cutting it out and ordering a new reflector.

thanks!


----------



## darkzero (Aug 16, 2009)

Pictures & info on what light it is may help.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 16, 2009)

sorry. polystinger ds led. the reflector screws in.


----------



## darkzero (Aug 16, 2009)

If the reflector screws in it looks like it's cross threaded. Cutting it out won't be a very good idea cause you'll still need to remove the cross threaded piece. Depending on how bad it's stuck cutting the reflector out may make it worse. It looks like the reflector it aluminum? If yes try securing the reflector in a vise. Looks like you have already used pliers on it? Good luck!


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 16, 2009)

tried the vise. no good. thanks for the assistance.


----------



## gadget_lover (Aug 16, 2009)

If you decide to sacrifice the reflector you can make a T-handle... 

Locate a piece of steel rod. 

Drill a hole through the edge of the reflector, going all the way through and piercing the oposite side. This hole goes through from side to side.

Insert rod through both holes.

Us the increased leverage to break it free.


Good luck.

Daniel


----------



## LukeA (Aug 16, 2009)

Try heating it.


----------



## darkzero (Aug 16, 2009)

gadget_lover said:


> If you decide to sacrifice the reflector you can make a T-handle...
> 
> Locate a piece of steel rod.
> 
> ...


 
Great idea Daniel! :thumbsup:


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Aug 16, 2009)

You've undoubtedly welded the two pieces together by now. You will need to carefully bore the reflector down to the top of the threads and then re-thread the head.


----------



## 65535 (Aug 16, 2009)

It's probably cross threaded, you can try smacking it hard against a wooden table or a wooden block to try to get the teeth to jump into alignment, plastic has give so this can sometimes work.

If not, I'm surprised that it's stuck, did you use superglue?


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 16, 2009)

i'll try smacking it on wood block. i did not use any adhesive. i wanted it to come back off.


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Aug 16, 2009)

65535 said:


> It's probably cross threaded, you can try smacking it hard against a wooden table or a wooden block to try to get the teeth to jump into alignment, plastic has give so this can sometimes work.
> 
> If not, I'm surprised that it's stuck, did you use superglue?



That's an *ALUMINUM* reflector, cross threaded in an *ALUMINUM* body--whacking it isn't going to solve anything. :devil:


----------



## 65535 (Aug 16, 2009)

polystinger is not plastic? Looks like molded plastic with an aluminum reflector to me.

Who knows, I don't own one.


----------



## will (Aug 17, 2009)

Info on the light

Super-tough, non-conductive nylon polymer with non-slip rubberized comfort grip


----------



## BoarHunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Try a strip of emery cloth (not paper) to get a better grip. Hope you have strong hands.


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Aug 17, 2009)

65535 said:


> polystinger is not plastic? Looks like molded plastic with an aluminum reflector to me.
> 
> Who knows, I don't own one.



Sorry, I was wrong--it isn't an aluminum body, so perhaps your suggestion will work.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 20, 2009)

i took the easy way out and sent it back to Streamlight. See what happens from there. Thanks for all the tips everyone.


----------



## FlashKat (Aug 21, 2009)

Smart move. I am positive they will send you a new flashlight under warranty.


Wildcat said:


> i took the easy way out and sent it back to Streamlight. See what happens from there. Thanks for all the tips everyone.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 21, 2009)

good to hear. thanks!


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 28, 2009)

I talked to Streamlight folks. They said the reflector is focused that way on purpose. makes it have a better spot far out.:thinking:

so they put in a whole new switch unit with reflector, no charge.


----------

